

Pandora setting up for mid-2011 IPO - bretpiatt
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/21/the-pandora-elevation-deal-that-never-closed-and-a-mid-2011-ipo/

======
erreon
Which music companies are going to come in and buy up a big lot of stock? Is
that possible? I'm not well versed in investment law, but seems like something
they'd do if possible.

